# The old shrink tubing trick



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Here:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=169451

Kind of got buried in this thread.Thought others that dont check the AW forum might find it helpful.

Mike


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks for taking the time to post it here, Mike. :thumbsup:
You are using 1/16" tubing, yeah?


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

i use 1/16 for JLTO, it fits tightly enough that you dont need to shrink it. for tjets or aftermarket shoes (like bsrt 504s) i use 3/32, which does need to be shrunk. i have bought mine at an R/C hobby shop, as well as online at mcmaster carr.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great little tip. Couldn't believe the results first time I tried it on a couple of the early PM/JLs. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I have tried the shrink tubing on a few occasions and I have never seemed to be able to get it right, they always ended up tearing or pushing themselves off. I finally found me a flat ended set of hobby pliers which are just slightly wider than the pickup shoes and doing the foldover trick is now a snap.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

How do you do it so both shoes are the same distance frome the bottom of the tire? I did not see that in your tips on how to do it


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

41-willys said:


> How do you do it so both shoes are the same distance frome the bottom of the tire? I did not see that in your tips on how to do it


You just eye ball it.Thats really the only way I guess.

Marty,I ruined so many pairs of shoes trying the foldover technique.I guess I have to hit Sears or something with a couple of pu shoes in my pocket to try to find something that will work.

Mike


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

The pair I got is a set of Squadron flat nosed pliers at the local Hobbytown USA, here is the link to them from Squadron:

http://www.squadron.com/ItemDetails.asp?item=SQ10101

They are perfect for T-Jet shoes all the way up to the newer stuff.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Alternative*

I tried the shoe bending also but either ruined a lot of shoes or found that the adjustment wasn't correct. My solution has been much easier for me. I take a wide rubber band and cut approx. 1/32 cross section. I then hold the strip down and using an x-acto knife I cut a slit in the center. And now I have custom flat "rubber bands" that will fit over the ends of the pickups. 
Next step is to adjust until you get the correct fit and travel. I have learned to cut strips with a narrow slit for t-jet pickups and a wider slit for tyco, etc.

Free, simple, and I haven't ruined a pickup. Give it a try and let me know what you think.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Thin strips of electrical tape work for me. It's sticky enough to hold in place but is still adjustable. By the way, thanks a lot for reminding me about this as I had been doing this last year but left it out of my recent TJet tweakings. It's a must on some cars.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

I wonder if heat shrink could be used to reduce free play in th AW axels???? I will try it soon...


----------

